# Galveston 6-4-15



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is anyone off tomorrow for a trip out of Galveston? Wind is looking good to bump out and try for some snapps ect. Launch out of TXCD in the afternoon and fish till 19:00.


----------



## trover76 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent a PM


----------

